# Hudson Valley Raceway Slot Car Racing in Beacon, NY



## kewlman

I don't know how many people are in this area but there is a decent slot car track in beacon, ny called hudson valley raceway right on route 52 you can check out their website at http://www.hvraceway.net .. I brought the kids in there one day to check it out and it looked nice. the people there were great, workers and racers.. My 2 sons are 7 and 6 year old so they had to ask ALOT of questions and the people there were NEVER nice and answered all the questions, showed them around and it was a great experience. If anyone is in the area check them out.


----------

